

"Cool Code Contest" - Win an AR.Drone. Honoring 10/10/10 @ 10:10:10 - nader
http://compuccino.com/labs/blog/2010/09/13/cool-code-contest-101010-101010

======
nader
If you're wondering what AR.Drone is:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgqmJyFpWDM&feature=fvw](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgqmJyFpWDM&feature=fvw)

